# Health Insurance Nursing Student



## DACMAN (1 Apr 2014)

Hi,
My daughter is studying General Nursing at uni. I pay her health insurance. 
The course includes quiet a lot of ward work experience. Would nurses and/or nursing students be higher risk to health insurers? so would they expect to pay higher premiums?
Thanks for any response


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Apr 2014)

We have community rating - everyone pays the same price for insurance, irrespective of risk.

Brendan


----------



## DACMAN (2 Apr 2014)

Great - didn't think of that! Thanks


----------



## DACMAN (2 Apr 2014)

More likely to pick up a disease working with sick people I thought!


----------

